

Django 1.5 works on Clever-Cloud - Mekza
http://python-django.cleverapps.io

======
geal
It's nice to see they support Python now :)

It is already really nice for Scala apps.

------
Goranek
I cannot see on your website why would i use you, and not Heroku.

~~~
waxzce
Hi,

I'm the CEO of clever cloud, and and try to give you severals arguments :

\- We handling provisionning in our side : the app will scale up and down
automatically, related to your real needs

\- Our pricing is base on real consumption : what you really consume on our
resources, due the auto scalability feature

\- We have a good performances reverse proxy ;-)

\- we support a lot of platform

\- We're not based on AWS (down 6 time per year) and we provide a friendly EU
laws compatibility

\- we are responsible of application running : if your app fail, we will
restart it automatically

\- we provide file system support (VERY usefull for php apps) in a clusters
way

\- we are cheaper

\- We are cool :-)

At last, we are trying to make a new PaaS with other features and another
vision, with a lot of respect for the Heroku work

If you want you can mail me on quentin.adam@clever-cloud.com explain your
project and I will give you what you need to test it and answer more precisely
on your case :-)

------
waxzce
:-)

